

New Hire to First Commit in Minutes - bavidar
https://www.lob.com/blog/new-hire-to-first-commit-in-10-minutes#1

======
nsfyn55
I like it but on boarding is about more than how quickly you can get a person
to where they can commit. I'd like to hear more about how and more importantly
how long it takes for you get a person to a place where they are committing.

------
brianwawok
Enforced 100% test coverage? Hope they never want to use Java, or they will be
writing some awesome getter and setter tests...

